
In saliva, clues to a 'ghost' species of ancient human - rbanffy
https://phys.org/news/2017-07-saliva-clues-ghost-species-ancient.html
======
DrScump
That persistent overlay Acura ad was so obnoxious, I abandoned trying to read
this.

